# Est-ce possible Windows sur un imac fin 2009 ?



## CrowZhen (27 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour depuis longtemps je cherche un moyen d'avoir windows 7 , 8,1 0 sans Boot Camp car j'ai des problème avec Boot Camp
.
	

		
			
		

		
	




et je sais si c'est possible d'avoir windows gratuit sur imac

Je suppose qu'il faut que j'achète win7 pour le télécharger.
J'ai trouver une technique mais je sais pas si comporte des risque. sur un ordinateur windows 10 j'ai réussi a boot windows 10 sur ma clé usb . et donc hier j'ai tester j'ai partitionné mon disque dur et j'ai mis la clé usb qui comporte win10 redémarrer enfoncer la touche alt j'ai réussi a être dans l'installation j'ai fait l'installation mais des que j'ai essayer de mettre mon email pour un compte microsoft le clavier fonctionner mal et tout un coups quand j'ai voulu effacer une lettre l'écran et devenue tout noir et c'est pourquoi j'ai remis l'installation désinstaller la partition et vous demander conseille.

Merci de me répondre cordialement CrowZhen


----------

